# Unfriended - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I was somewhat interested in seeing this one, but definitely wasn't interested enough to spend money to go to the theaters. I'm going to pass all together on this one, after reading your review.

2 star is definitely not worth my time.


----------

